# Certainteed greenguard insulation-irritating?



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

yep its off gassing of the formaldehyde.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

canoes said:


> ...and the vapor or gas has been really irritating to my throat and my eyes have burned-last night pretty bad...


 Or dust in the air. Did a good cleaning happen after installation?


----------



## canoes (Sep 30, 2011)

I thought the "green guard" would be formaldehyde free. It's even marked "school safe", though it doesn't say formaldehyde free. The subcontractor put it in.

The pink stuff from HD I used over the weekend was marked formaldehyde free.

I did clean it up some today, I couldn't be down there last night it was so bad. I would not recommend this brand. Whatever is in there_ can't_ be healthy.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

canoes said:


> I thought the "green guard" would be formaldehyde free. It's even marked "school safe", though it doesn't say formaldehyde free. The subcontractor put it in.
> 
> The pink stuff from HD I used over the weekend was marked formaldehyde free.
> 
> I did clean it up some today, I couldn't be down there last night it was so bad. I would not recommend this brand. Whatever is in there_ can't_ be healthy.


Here is the MSDS on it it has 3-9% Formaldehyde in it anything less then 10% can be called Formaldehyde free.
http://www.certainteed.com/resources/CT1519-22 CertainTeed Residential Insulation MSDS.pdf


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Probably a combination of the two.

I would air the place out and see what you get.


----------



## canoes (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks. I'll air it out more tomorrow afternoon when the weather should be nicer. 
Nailbags, thanks for the MSDS link. I looked at it briefly, but completely skipped over the formaldehyde since the left column next to that was blank. There's a remarkable difference between the two brands (which I'll mention to the contractor). I also sent the Certain Teed company a note.


----------

